# Evap charcoal canister...aftermarket part



## Kitchtt (Feb 11, 2017)

I am about to replace my n80 and charcoal cansiter and whilst the n80 is relatively cheap at £16 for a bosch one, the charcoal canister is a fairly pricey item.

I have found a fair few they state they are a fit for my 07 tt tfsi such as below, has anyone ever fitted one of these? I mean to be fair its a plastic box with small bits of charcoal... so hoping i cant go wrong for the price..or can i?
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre ... 3112903267


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I am looking at the same although I am buying genuine for £73. I just think 16 is too cheap. Where did you find the n80 valve for that price?


----------



## Kitchtt (Feb 11, 2017)

ian222 said:


> I am looking at the same although I am buying genuine for £73. I just think 16 is too cheap. Where did you find the n80 valve for that price?


They are readily available at this price on ebay... https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre ... 3054297459

I hear what you are saying in regards to the canister... and every part to date i have had to replace has been oem... however when it comea to a part that is non electrical and is just a pass through with lumps of charcoal then i am willing to give it a go... unless someone advises of a horror story of fitting this part and complications. Time will tell i supose as i have just ordered one


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ Kitchtt - Just curious why you're replacing the canister. Did you get an error light? If so, have you verified that it's due to the canister by a VCDS scan?

https://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/c ... 1d.189390/


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I didn't get a error code so that's why I am changing the canister first.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Ah, okay. Just curious if you had scanned it and what faults showed up.


----------



## Kitchtt (Feb 11, 2017)

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ Kitchtt - Just curious why you're replacing the canister. Did you get an error light? If so, have you verified that it's due to the canister by a VCDS scan?
> 
> https://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/c ... 1d.189390/


Hi swiss,

I havent got a eml on but after a recent scan using the torque app i do have a p0441 evap code. 
I recently filled up at the pump and continued to fill after the pump clicked off so suspect i have overfilled. I didnt have the code prior to this and i scan the car weekly as routine. I have cleared the fault but after a few days it returns again as a pending fault. I beleive the canister would be at fault for this given i have a fault code but no eml on the dash? But have decided to replace both at the cost of £33 for both parts using the non oem canister. The cansiter i have is revison e so possibly been changed before? Although looks like poorly fitted see picture looks like silicone has been added to seal?
After a longish drive out last week i have now noticed a knock or click type noise to and unsure if this could be the n80? I hope so and its not anything more sinister [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## Kitchtt (Feb 11, 2017)

Also to add to the above, when i overfilled it was because i was adding some millers octane booster and put way to much in by accident.. it has a measuring bottle attached and you sqeezing the amount required into that and then turn the bottle the other way round so that just that amount comes out (i forgot to spin the bottle round and put nearly double in) ... so then so i then filled up as much as i could to compensate... i was putting momentum 99 in at the pump aswell so by then end if this i was probably running wayyyy in excess of 100+ octane... from reading up though i dont beleive as a one off it can do any really harm.. but the overfill has surely thrown up the code and flooded my cansiter
Reason for thr booster wad i had previously been mapped stage 1 and on the way for the map they was out of 99 so had to put reg 95 in and was advised i need to be running on higher octane to feel full benefit of the map so thought i would juice it up with 99 and a little boost along the way with the millers gear


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Interesting.  I would think it if the noise is related to detonation due to higher octane, the car would let you know.

Looking forward to finding out if this sorts the problem. Might also be a nice "How To" when you get around to actually replacing the canisters if you've got the inclination. But from the looks of it there's not much to it.

*EDIT -* To the question of revision "D" vs "E", I went into the 7-Zap parts list to see when the revision change occurred.

From 2007 until 2010, the canister part number is listed as 1K0 201 801 E.

In 2011 the canister part number changed to 1K0 201 797 AE and is listed through 2014.

I would guess the earlier revision "D" is used on older vehicles since this same canister-type is listed as being used on Seat, Skoda and VW.


----------



## Kitchtt (Feb 11, 2017)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Interesting.  I believe the TT has a knock-sensor so I would think it if the noise is related to detonation due to higher octane, the car would let you know.
> 
> Looking forward to finding out if this sorts the problem. Might also be a nice "How To" when you get around to actually replacing the canisters if you've got the inclination. But from the looks of it there's not much to it.
> 
> ...


I will keep you posted onve the parts arrive.. it looks fairly straight forward (famous last words haha).
I did cosider could the noise be detonation but audi gives a minimum ron rating for the car to be run on but cant find a max? Maybe i will try rocket fuel next :lol: But makes sense as to this it what it may well be. Also the noise has only started after another tank of fuel has gone in... this time vpower (as tesco out of stock AGAIN for the momentum) and i opted not to use the millers this time...maybe as i keep changing the ron going in the car doesnt know if its coming or going and and triggered the knock or something.. i may have to start running vpower rather than tesco 99 as near me its so hit and miss when they have it in stock... annoying


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

And now the dumb question - what the difference between these two charcoal canisters? (Other than shape and location) Is this a diesel vs petrol thing or in how they function?

I can see the dough-nut one being affected by over filling the tank since it seems to be located aft. But the forward one? Seems harder to be affected by an over-fill condition since it's so far forward.

.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

The large one that goes in the "spare wheel well" is the USA market version I believe.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ tttony - Okay. Makes sense.  I have the "box" version located in my engine bay too.

@ Kitchtt - With reference to the silicon dabbed around your canister vent pipe, it seems there's supposed to be an o-ring there (Item #10) according to the parts list. Might want to check for that when you get your new one.

https://audi.7zap.com/en/rdw/audi+tt+tt ... 01-201080/
.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Can you post a link to the n80 valve you bought please?


----------



## Kitchtt (Feb 11, 2017)

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ tttony - Okay. Makes sense.  I have the "box" version located in my engine bay too.
> 
> @ Kitchtt - With reference to the silicon dabbed around your canister vent pipe, it seems there's supposed to be an o-ring there (Item #10) according to the parts list. Might want to check for that when you get your new one.
> 
> ...


Many thanks swiss i will look out for this and report back once i have taken delivery


----------



## Kitchtt (Feb 11, 2017)

ian222 said:


> Can you post a link to the n80 valve you bought please?


This one ian

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre ... 3054297459


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Nice one.

Let us know how you get in with the canister.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Changed my canister and it didn't fix it. Ordered the valve now will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Kitchtt (Feb 11, 2017)

ian222 said:


> Changed my canister and it didn't fix it. Ordered the valve now will let you know how it goes.


Sorry to hear that didnt sort it.. fingers crossed on the valve mate. 
Keep us posted, i am still waiting on the parts but as soon as i get them and fitted i to will post back... god these cars, one issue after the next... the car i love to hate!


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

The valve doesnt fit mine, I have a facelift 2.0. Not sure why I didn't ask what you had. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Kitchtt (Feb 11, 2017)

ian222 said:


> The valve doesnt fit mine, I have a facelift 2.0. Not sure why I didn't ask what you had. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Sorry to hear that mate.... i did put my year and model in my very first post on this thread though.. 
I have mine but still waiting on the canister as going to do them both together... will they not accept a return?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah i saw that you did after I bought it, Never mind. Yes you can send it back so no real problem. I can't find the part anywhere.

Would it not be better to fit the valve then if it works you can say that fixed the issue? Change both and you won't really know what worked.


----------



## Bone Rat (Jun 27, 2011)

My 2.0 TFSI EA113 is on 118K and it's 3rd canister and second valve. My experience is that they last about 50 to 60K miles and then start to break up inside. it's not helped by filling beyond the first click but eventually the interior of it just seems to fragment over time. The new one waiting to go in is solid but the old ones always seem to have granules of charcoal free inside. Must admit what I found helped was replacing the N80 valve and also disconnecting the hoses of the associated evap plumbing across the front of the engine and clearing them with carb cleaner, the charcoal had gone in these.

They are a standard VAG component and not unique to the TT, I think the last one came out of a Skoda via ebay for about £35. new ones are about £75 and seemed to last the same. Always gives the P0441 fault code


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Interesting mate, so inside the canister is solid when new? I looked at my old one and it was all small balls at the top at least. Just ordered a new valve from Tps it's about £62 with the hoses and the canister was £72. The car has done 80k now.


----------



## Bone Rat (Jun 27, 2011)

ian222 said:


> Interesting mate, so inside the canister is solid when new? I looked at my old one and it was all small balls at the top at least. Just ordered a new valve from Tps it's about £62 with the hoses and the canister was £72. The car has done 80k now.


Well, when I replace the thing it has a 2cm diameter round plug in the top with a pipe, this pops off so you can peer inside. The new ones have a cloth type covering visible over the contents and nothing drops out. When I've replaced the 2 previous ones it is as if the contents have fragmented and there are granules of charcoal on top of the 'screen' which can be tipped out, a reasonable amount as well. Once it starts to degenerate the frequency of the fault code steadily increases, can clear it but it comes back, the interval gets less and less till replaced.

Not sure if it's the action of the petrol or just the vibration over the miles but the only times I've managed to get rid of the repeated codes is with a newish one. Following the pipework it leads to the N80 valve in the front of the engine. I surmise the muck gets sucked through. There's only a pipe from the filler till it reaches this canister then the over complex pipework takes over. Once you trace it there isn't much to it but it looks intimidating to start.

It was interesting getting one from Audi as they denied there was an issue with them - "lifetime fitting, sir, never need to replace them, sir" - they were kept as a stock item and had 4 there, hmmm....


----------



## Vanu (Oct 2, 2016)

Bone Rat said:


> My 2.0 TFSI EA113 is on 118K and it's 3rd canister and second valve. My experience is that they last about 50 to 60K miles and then start to break up inside.


mine is 135k km (about 90k miles) and has not thrown an EVAP associated error (or at least the last 15k miles I've owned it).


----------



## Bone Rat (Jun 27, 2011)

Vanu said:


> Bone Rat said:
> 
> 
> > My 2.0 TFSI EA113 is on 118K and it's 3rd canister and second valve. My experience is that they last about 50 to 60K miles and then start to break up inside.
> ...


Kind of obsessed by this over-complication on the engine. Car was first owned by wife who merrily brimmed the tank so first failed at about 46K, after visits to Audi and being billed for just reading and resetting I replaced it with a new one. All OK apart from her ignoring advice about filling, so it started to throw errors at 66K. By this time I had inherited it so would reset the codes, would go about 700 miles before needing reset. This one had started to deteriorate with granules again present so was replaced at 68K with a second hand one and replaced the N80 valve with the pipes being cleaned.

Has now started to throw errors again at 118K, this time I've got one stored away ready. The criminal thing was Audi quoting £400+ to sort it out originally, sod that.

I look at the 2010 Caterham which has a hosepipe going into a plastic can and wonder, progress, it's great...


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ok yes mine has a sponge type top to it and under that is the charcoal.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Okfitted the new valve and it was a bit of a bitch due to the oem one coming with the extra hoses which seem to be hard plastic heat shrunk onto the connectors of the valve so had to cut it off and put a extra bit of hose and clips on to make it work as fitting it with the new hoses looked like a pig to do as other parts need to be removed to do it. Not sure if it has worked till I start it from cold, fingers crossed.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ok started the car today and it still has a rough idle. So I am now stumped as to what it is.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Found this Audi EVAP Systems, Operation & Diagnosis Self Study. Might be helpful...

View attachment EVAP Operation and Diagnosis Self-Study Program.pdf

SSP-175 covers the OBD-II (Beetle) but I would imagine the emission systems are roughly the same. Again, might be helpful just for diagnostics and trouble shooting.

http://www.vaglinks.com/vaglinks_com/do ... nglish.pdf

If you run a VCDS scan, here's a list of OBD-II codes. P0440 thru P0459 look to be specific to the EVAP system.
https://www.autocodes.com/make/audi/12


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Cheers buddy


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

So after another scan turns out the fault code has gone. Still have the rough idle but maybe It was always there.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Have you checked your dipstick o-ring??

This guy's a bit ODD, but pay attention to his comments and demonstration from time stamp 5:00 -





How To Diagnose And Fix An EVAP Leak On An Audi TT / VW System - P0446, p0455, p0456 -




.


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Thanks for that. I checked the dipstick and that's not it. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

How the VW Evap Purge Valves N80 Fails -

Typical Faults that may point to the N80:
- Check Engine Light
- System Lean P0171
- System Rich P0172
- EVAP Purge Valve P0441
- Very Small Leak Detected P0456
- Incorrect Flow 16825/P0441/001089

This video goes through trouble shooting the N80. 





N80 (Evap Purge Regulator) Valve DIY (How to) Install on 2.0T FSI





P0172 and P0175 - OBD-II Trouble Codes
https://repairpal.com/OBD-II-Code-P0172-and-P0175
.


----------

